# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Jörðgarð Map of the Week #410 - Hunter's House, Ground Floor

## Mark Oliva

Map of the Week No. 410 is from the forthcoming Jörðgarð Trails adventure "A Tale of 2 Books." During the adventure, the PCs have the delicate mission of seeking out the ruins of Hlymdalir's Fortress in the Greenwood.  Just below the fortress ruin is the house where the fortress hunter once dwelt.  The Hunter's House is a very spartan accommodation with no hint of luxury, but the building is sound and safe.  There are candleholders throughout the house that contain candles that are ready to light.  The beds have a slightly musty smell, but they will not make the PCs ill.  There are tankards in the kitchen, but there is nothing in the house to eat or drink except for water from the well, which is safe and potable.

Key to the Ground Floor Plan of the Hunter's House

1.  Porch.

2.  Main Room.

3.  Kitchen and Storage.

4.  Stairway to Upper Floor.

You can get this floorplan in two versions:

1. The Fractal Mapper (TM) 8 version in FMP format (4 MB) from the Jörðgarð website.

2. As a JPG flat map of 3000 x 2250 Pixels (1.8 MB) above.

Both versions are released for personal and commercial use under the Open Game License Version 1.0a, which you can read on the Jörðgarð website at:

https://www.vintyri.org/joerdhgardh

Next week: The Hunter's House, Upper Floor.

----------


## Bogie

The building itself looks good, it is unfortunate that the stone base on which it is built is so pixelated.

----------

